# Should I give our Guinea Pigs a bath and what is the correct weight for adult Pigs?



## LisaC (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Is it necessary to bath guinea pigs? They are generally very clean but I do notice what looks like a bit of black scurf in their coats when I stroke them.

Also, they are both getting a bit chunky so just wondered what the correct average weight for an adult female Pig is?

Thanks,
Lisa


----------

